
Bill Gross: The single biggest reason why startups succeed – TED - juzffoo
https://en.tiny.ted.com/talks/bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reason_why_startups_succeed
======
bhpc
Note that all the companies he mentions are B2C.

I see a strong connection between the importance of "timing" mentioned in this
talk with the importance of riding a consumer "wave" mentioned by Justin Kan
in his article "Why I Love B2B over B2C". In short, it's difficult to succeed
without riding a huge wave. It's difficult to pinpoint waves in the first
place because waves are only obvious in retrospect (i.e. when another company
has had substantial success already).

------
anotheryou
anti clickbaiting:

> The number one thing was timing. Timing accounted for 42 percent of the
> difference between success and failure.

------
zem
unfortunate headline :) i'm sure anywhere between 99.999% and 100% of startups
succeed without any help from bill gross.

------
rbowlby83
Ray Kurzweil has written extensively on the timing aspect. He attempts to
identify the necessary prerequisites. I think it's an important question to
ask when thinking of a potential startup: "Is the market ready for this?".
Then equally important is not squandering that first mover advantage.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/402705/kurzweils-rules-
of...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/402705/kurzweils-rules-of-
invention/)

